# whats the easiest safest boost product a 47 year old guy can buy easily?



## wantsvitality (Jan 1, 2012)

yea im getting old, and feeling it, id like to buy a pill/potion that might get me motivated to start training again.

when i was 20 i could never sit still id always be doing something physical, 

after a back injury that took 8 years to heal its hard for me to do anything physical after work, im always tired.

i want a cheat, a motivator, a bottle of my youth,


no needles, low risk of organ damage, just a quality product, or combination of products that will give me a boost,


does it, do they exist?


----------



## littlekev (Jan 1, 2012)

NO they don't exist, go to doc and get bloods done. May be eligible for trt, but good luck with the no needle part!


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jan 1, 2012)

A post workout drink with dextrose, BCAA, beta-alanine, and creatine, followed by a small meal every 2 hours. It works a lot better than you'd expect, it's safe, and it's legal.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jan 1, 2012)

HGH is very nice too. If you don't like injecting, you can use an autoject. It does all of the work for you, except for mixing and loading the syringe, plus you don't feel the pin go in at all. I've always been squeamish of needles but I can pin GH all day long with this thing.


----------



## wantsvitality (Jan 1, 2012)

Calves of Steel said:


> A post workout drink with dextrose, BCAA, beta-alanine, and creatine, followed by a small meal every 2 hours. It works a lot better than you'd expect, it's safe, and it's legal.



google doesnt help much, 

so many,

http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=post+workout+drink&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

can you post a link or name of a well respected product or pm me it please?


----------



## wantsvitality (Jan 1, 2012)

Calves of Steel said:


> HGH is very nice too. If you don't like injecting, you can use an autoject. It does all of the work for you, except for mixing and loading the syringe, plus you don't feel the pin go in at all. I've always been squeamish of needles but I can pin GH all day long with this thing.



hgh is pretty expensive i think no ?


----------



## vancouver (Jan 1, 2012)

Isn't there already a thread covering this?

Sustain Alpha and DHEA. They might just make you feel 20 again, they did for me!!

Sustain Alpha - supports male vitality, libido, and erectile function I believe there is a 25% coupon code going right now...I would stock up if I were you.

DHEA is dirt cheap at Bodybuilding.com. Buy something that has 25mg and take 2X per day. Sustain Alpha will offset any Estrogen conversion from the DHEA. You can Also buy 7-Keto DHEA which is not hormonal, but you still get the cognative and fat burning benefits.

Topical DHEA would be better, but you need to cycle it as it's more bioavailble than pill form, it also converts to testosterone by about 10X the rate...I won't get into detail, there's plenty of science available on this forum...look up dermacrine.

I've tried hundreds of supplement products, the 2 I've mentioned are likely the only safe products which will provide the results you're looking for without resorting to anabolics.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 3, 2012)

Do a ipam/cjc combo and see how that works.I bet you will love it.

pepsource.com has great peps and if you put in AMINO15 you will get 15% off your order.


----------



## moresize (Jan 3, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> Do a ipam/cjc combo and see how that works.I bet you will love it.
> 
> pepsource.com has great peps and if you put in AMINO15 you will get 15% off your order.


 
I'm 39 and ipam/mod combo works awesome BUT to build muscle or lose fat your diet must be on point.

If you respond well to that...then I would try IGF....etc


----------



## Digitalash (Jan 3, 2012)

Your testosterone levels are falling, go to a doctor and get your free and total test levels checked. You can get on androgel (topical testosterone) but you're much better off with 1x a week injections. Injections really are the better route but if you can't stomach that then androgel can work amazingly well for you if you can get your blood work dialed in. 


If going to a doctor and getting scripted isn't easy enough then you can do your own trt very safely. Buying androgel might be pretty expensive but it can be made easily, injectable would be a bit easier/more cost effective in this case. You can get all the necessary bloodwork done yourself etc. but I really don't think you're going to find anything even close to testosterone over the counter


----------



## wantsvitality (Jan 4, 2012)

moresize said:


> I'm 39 and ipam/mod combo works
> 
> If you respond well to that...then I would try IGF....etc



i might try this if i had any idea what it was or how to do it?


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jan 4, 2012)

for the post workout drink I make my own. 2 scoops of Twinlabs Ultra fuel, 1 gram of beta-alanine, 5 grams optimum creatine, 1 scoop BSN amino x. Helps keep that pump longer throughout the day and you recover faster. HGH is expensive but you can get quality HGH for much less than you would expect. IMO it's been worth every penny to me so far.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 6, 2012)

I think you clicked on the wrong site. maybe you meant to go here:

Men's Health Magazine : Men's Guide to Fitness, Health, Weight Loss, Nutrition, Sex, Style and Guy Wisdom


On a serious note, go to your doctor and get your T levels checked. Im sure theyre low at your age. You could get some topical gel, or take the plunge(no pun intended) into injecting. its only a one week/every two weeks deal. the whole process from cleaning, drawing, and injecting should only take 5 minutes at the most, then youre set for a week.

Topical treatments usually have to be done every day, plus you have to make sure no one comes in contact with the area you applied it to. IMO, pinning would be the most convenient way. once a week, 5 minutes, and youre done.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 6, 2012)

^That or if you get TRT, ask for once a month test undeconate injections as they last the whole time.  That is 12 pins a year and I bet your doctor will do it for you.  Also, get your diet in order.  

If you do go the DHEA route, kick it up to 100mgs a day at least, the oral bio-availability is terrible so you get very little from it.  If you want something that does a lot in one bottle and is topical, here you go.  This may help a lot initially.

Primordial Performance Dermacrine

Try two bottles of this back to back, if anything it will help with hormone optimization and if it really helps, I would get to your doctor and discuss TRT.


----------



## wantsvitality (Jan 6, 2012)

i appreciate the help all, 

im going to try some simple/easy products first, 

dermacrine and ultra male rx for a month and see how i feel, 

hopefully the 2 products will give me enough boost to get a little more serious about doing it myself (diet and exercise) it seems many people agree as a guy gets older testosterone levels drop.

my injury impacted my life in ways you will only understand if you have ever had a long term serious injury.

im looking forward to the next 20+ years with great health, 

ill be taking it slow and sensible.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 6, 2012)

wantsvitality said:


> i appreciate the help all,
> 
> im going to try some simple/easy products first,
> 
> ...



I would do one then the other, different MOA and see which one works better. Together that will jack your test up a ton but you won't know which one works better for you.


----------



## wantsvitality (Jan 6, 2012)

good idea .. MOA??


----------



## BP2000 (Jan 6, 2012)

you should get blood work every year for health reason's.  Take a look and see what your test total and free are.


----------



## independent (Jan 6, 2012)

wantsvitality said:


> good idea .. MOA??



Mechanism of action.


----------



## wantsvitality (Jan 6, 2012)

thank you ^


----------



## wantsvitality (Feb 1, 2012)

ultra male rx seems to have done what i wanted, i have a can of something i apply to my skin ill use when the UM rx runs out, but for now, for $40 im very happy.


----------

